# Ginger's babies!



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally got my hands on these sweet sweet babies this morning. All look healthy. My colors were off by the way!

Other than by weighing how can I be sure they are getting enough to eat?














































Leslie


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Yay, we have pictures!! It's so fun to see them on the scale. It's amazing they were just born yesterday! Is Ginger still doing well?

I sure don't know how the amount they eat, but I bet others will.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think weighing is going to be the only way you can tell if they are growing and gaining. For the two smallest, if they seem to "stall out" you can supplement with bottle feeding a KMR. KMR = Kitten Milk Replacer. _I have always liked the Just Born w/ Colostrum made by Farnam. It comes in little cartons and also in a large powder container. For supplemental feedings, I'd probably use the cartons. When I was hand-raising orphaned litters, I used the powder container because I mixed it up and used it fairly quickly._
Hopefully other people with more experience will chime in with better advice.
h =^..^=


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Ginger seems to be doing great! Her appetite is back today--she didn't a whole lot yesterday. She's very attentive to them.

I figured by taking a picture of them directly on the scale, I would know who was who by picture and weight--helps with record keeping. I'll continue to try and do that each day--although I won't post pictures everyday. I'll try and do it weekly.

I also tried to look at gender, I'll look more closely in a few days. I would think miss tortie is female and cream male--which may help me better determine gender amongst the others. I do think the other dark one may end up tortie as well. I tried to be quick with them. You can't see but under the blue towel in the bowl on the scale is a sock of warmed rice--I tried to keep them as warm as I could while weighing etc.

I was worried they were crying a lot (not getting fed) but couldn't tell if it was just because every time I go out Ginger comes to me for love. So I went out the back door of the house and snuck around front and listened to their cage--no cries! So I think they are just crying when she leaves. Thanks Heidi--I'll watch the smaller two the next couple days and may pick up some just born and offer a couple day time feedings if they seem to not be gaining. Walmart has some on clearance as its expiration date is almost up (like August) so they have already dropped the price.

That cream may end up stealing my heart!!! 

Their larger enclosure is about 90% finished--I'm very excited about that as well!

Leslie


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww. They are all sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

oh oh please send me the little grey one with the dark head!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Just wanted to add...
The cream/buff kitten could be female, too. Boys look like a dot, space (for testes), dot. Girls look like an upside down exclamation point. ! 

Just something interesting:
Kitten #4 looks like it has something called _fever-coat_ going on with its' fur. It isn't something to be alarmed about, it doesn't indicate an imediate problem, and the kitten will most likely shed out solid black. 
OsnoebunniesO has a cat who looked like that as a kitten.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Just wanted to add...
> The cream/buff kitten could be female, too. Boys look like a dot, space (for testes), dot. Girls look like an upside down exclamation point. !
> 
> Just something interesting:
> ...



What?? My kitty doesn't have fever coat!!! 8)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are darling. Miss Ginger did such a good, good job making them. Thank goodness you stepped into their lives at just the right time.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Xanti said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > Just something interesting:
> ...


Yes he does.  Pllllbbbbbbtttt!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Aww. The last two are going to have little white FEET!

They're adorable. :luv


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

what on earth is 'fever coat'?


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Aww makes me miss my old job at the shelter where I was bottle feeding the kittens. 

They are dangerously cute.

Allie - Fever Coat is also called Frosted Coat. Kittens this color are born with a whiteish fuzzy coat. Usually the legs and face are not affected and its thought to happen to some kittens due to the queen having an unnoticed fever during the pregnancy. It's temporary and will fade in time.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

Xanti said:


> oh oh please send me the little grey one with the dark head!!!!!!!



No way! It will be send to ME! :lol: The black one on the third pic... Is this a white tail tip? :heart


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont know why you are all fighting over them ... all the babies will clearly be sent to me at the appropriate time


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Xanti said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":2vufgysf]
> ...


Yes he does.  Pllllbbbbbbtttt![/quote:2vufgysf]


In that case, I shall formally name him Celsius. :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey! I think that'd be a hot name!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Is there a correlation between little Celsius being the smallest weight (I don't like the word "runt") and having the fever-coat?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I think fever coats are just a temperature dependent thing. Too bad... the gray with the black head looks really cool! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

[fever-coat/runt] I don't think so. I think I can even see a little bit of 'fever-coat' on the other black kitten and the gray kitty, too. It will be interesting to see if the tortoiseshell develops fever-coat, too.


----------



## sheeba (Feb 26, 2009)

i love the lil grey one with the dark head. reminds me of a friend who ended up habving kittens n one of the kittens look like that it was funny for the longest time he had black points with a grey body. sadly the kitten turn all black as it aged... but got to love that kitty. cant wait to see what colours they all turn out to be when they are alil older


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww they are soo funny looking and cute!! Adorable! :luv


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness--we're a hot topic!!!

I'm reading more about fever coat now--seems by 12 weeks they look normal--will be interesting to see how that manifests. Thanks for the info/heads up.

They will all be named spice names here, I hope they are kept by their adoptive homes...

Leslie


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow.. So CUTE! The lil cream and light grey ones have both stolen my heart :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

They are all adorable! Ginger done good! Does the little black one have just a titch of white on his face? I would like him, please.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! If the cream/buff one stays orange-y, name it Paprika!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think there's a white tip on that black baby's tail too! I wish I could take one. Of course I have another kitty on my mind since Blueberry died. However, I will probably rescue an adult again. 

I don't see a roly poly tummy on the two small ones. Of course, it might be a little while since they ate. Nevertheless, I think you'd be wise to supplement with bottle feeding.


----------



## Bailey x3 (Apr 17, 2009)

aww! there all soo cute.. :luv Are you keeping all of them?
Congrats on the babies


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

They're all soooo adorable! :luv 
The longhaired grey with white Feet...


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Bailey- I am not supposed to be keeping any of them--but we'll see how that goes. All will remain until homes are found.

katlover--it actually isn't black, after a good look today that one will look just like its momma--a torbie

Jeanie--forgot to check tail but I do believe its white tipped. 

I weighed them this morning and was disappointed in the bottom three, the biggest didn't gain but didn't lose, the cream gained .5 of an ounce--what a brute. The little one didn't gain at all, the other gray gained only .2 and the tortie only .1 

I went and got formula and just finished feeding the bottom three. They seemed to eat well so I'll continue to supplement 3 times a day for the next few days at least, I'll continue to monitor weight and see how they do.

Ginger was okay with me taking them to feed, but didn't like when they cried and she cried for them and reached through the cage for them, but as soon as they stopped she went back to the others. She's being a great mom even with her hands full.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's good that you are supplementing with formula. I hope they do well. More pictures as they grow, please.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

A little extra formula will be good for the little ones, and also give Ginger a little break. She knows that you are helping them.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I will let you all know how they weigh in, in the morning. Trying to weigh them the same time to be consistent. Tried feeding the smaller ones again, only Ginger look alike would drink. Didn't want to keep them away from mom too long so gave up. Will see how they weigh in the morning and adjust supplementing accordingly. I'll try to get some more photos in a few days. Hubby is out of town all weekend so just me and a house full of animals.

Leslie


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

three out of five gained half an ounce!! the other two both gained, so I think for today no supplementing we'll see how they are tomorrow and if anyone is under .4 gaining I'll bottle feed them.

I had to take all out of the nest to change the newspaper to a towel in a pillow case and Ginger didn't like her nest changing I don't think--she tried to start moving babies, but had no where to move them, so changed her mind and settled back in.

I gave her some formula today to give her some extra calories--she's very thin and I want her to have enough milk.

Leslie


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

yay! it sounds like the babies are doing really well


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a great story line this is :luv you and the mommy are doing such a great job - thank you for sharing this & more pictures please!

 Fran


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Our camera broke this morning. I'm going to try and borrow my moms for the photo shoot--thinking sunday. We probably won't get to buy one until our tax return comes.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It sounds like things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're doing such a great job, Leslie!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It sounds like you are going to have a very active bunch in a few weeks with the way they are growing!  
You and Ginger are doing a great job. The kittens are so cute, but truthfully I always have a soft spot for the mama kitties.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

The kittens had great weights today!! Cream boy is up to 6.1 ounces!! I'm looking forward to some eyes opening soon.

I'd like to start naming but don't know genders so we'll have to wait--plus I think I'd like to know their little purrsonalities alittle more. Even though I guess I have no guarantee the adoptive families will keep my spice themed names.

As a side note it was about 35 the day they were born and today's high was 87 I believe--gotta love Ohio!

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Warm is much better than cold when it comes to kittens. How is Ginger holding up? Does she seem to be getting tired with taking care of all of the little ones?

We could do some sort of naming contest here if you wanted some help.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

You know Ginger seems to be handling it well. She has been taking advantage of the great weather and breeze and after feeding them does leave the nest and lay in front of it, but the first peep they make she goes right back to them. She gives me this look that says, "darn it, the peace and quiet is over, back to work" 

I keep reassuring her that its fine to take breaks--its so nice and warm the babies have no trouble staying warm in a pile in the nest. When I weigh the babies she always wants lots of love and attention--she'll make a great pet. I need to trim her nails--she nailed me good yesterday (pun intended) through the cage wanting attention--so we'll see how she tolerates that.

I think I'm already getting some interest in the kittens--which is great news! I've been blessed that they are an array of colors and sort of unique with their white mittens, white tipped tail etc. It's going to be hard to say good bye.

Leslie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Great news that you have people interested in the babies already!


----------

